# coding gastrocnemius spasm



## mamacase1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Can someone tell me what ICD 9 code you would use for gastrocnemius muscle spasm?


----------



## preserene (Oct 13, 2010)

848.8 other specified siteds of sprains and strains.
 Muscle pull and spasm are categorized under Strains.


----------



## eadun2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

I would use muscle spasm.. 728.85


----------



## preserene (Oct 13, 2010)

That is great , I have a say about it-If is associated with disorder , Yours is perfect. If it is associated with physical activities or without any underlying cause like due to exaustion, pulling of the muscle , what I suggested would suit, I think


----------



## ohn0disaster (Oct 14, 2010)

As someone who often gets Gastrocnemius muscle spasms, they hurt like a b-word by the way, I'd have to agree with eadun2000 on this one. I definitely wouldn't code it as a sprain unless documented as such. It's essentially just a contraction of your calf muscle. That being said, both muscle spasm and muscle contraction code to 728.85. Hope this helps!


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 14, 2010)

I would suggest  728.85  Spasm of muscle


----------

